# a link I was given



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi 
I was given a link by a friend but I can not get it to work at all dont know why

any idea

this is the link

http://knits4kids.com/


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

possibly the site has been shut down or there are just site issues


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

It is picture heavy, it took a bit but it did open. might want to try again looks like a cute site


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

opened fine for me


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

opened after taking a few moments to load.


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Nov 10, 2011)

Opened for me, too. Try again.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

hi well why wont it work for me can some one help me 
vera


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

I have been trying for a week now ha ha 
vera


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

vera M said:


> Hi
> I was given a link by a friend but I can not get it to work at all dont know why
> 
> any idea
> ...


I just tried the link and it seems to work fine...it does take a while to load because of all the pictures on it, but you might try again using a different search engine. Best wishes!


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

so which search engine do I use as on google now


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

glnwhi said:


> opened fine for me


And for me. :thumbup:


----------



## Mountain Stitches (May 25, 2014)

The link worked for me and opened up a webpage. Clicking on links in the webpage sent me to another page with a message the website no longer exists. Using Control + Alt keys when clicking on the link, sent me directly to the defunct website message. Sounds like the website is gone. It may be the website owner forgot to pay the access fees and access is cut off until debts are settled.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

I give a good site and no one can help me to get into it


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

It opened but then when you try to register you can't. Looks like they have loads and loads of free patterns.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Mountain Stitches said:


> The link worked for me and opened up a webpage. Clicking on links in the webpage sent me to another page with a message the website no longer exists. Using Control + Alt keys when clicking on the link, sent me directly to the defunct website message. Sounds like the website is gone. It may be the website owner forgot to pay the access fees and access is cut off until debts are settled.


no my friend that sent it uses it so dont know how


----------



## maggss (May 2, 2011)

Hi, Just tried the link and it did load, but when I clicked on a picture link it came up with a message that said knit4kids no longer exists, so while you can still see the pictures you cannot link them to patterns, Maggs


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I got on just fine.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Works for me. Do you have any sort of block on your computer that prevents certain sites from loading?


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Opened for me the first time, I use firefox, you may want to change from whatever you are using now. It did take a few seconds longer than I'm used to for a download.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

I did a Google search for Knits4Kids and came up with a link to Svetlana M. Ravelry page.

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/svetlana-m

Looks like she is the one who had the website Knits4Kids. When I tried to go directly to the website I also got an error.


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm on google too, and it loaded. only thing I can suggest which has worked for me in the past, is to type it, using www. first.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

vera M said:


> hi well why wont it work for me can some one help me
> vera


Hi Vera was there a particular pattern you were after, never know someone may have already downloaded it???

T


----------



## scrappyfox (Apr 10, 2013)

Opened fine for me. You need to register if you do get it open and part of it is in Russian


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

worked for me and I joined the site . Anita


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

glnwhi said:


> opened fine for me


Me to, saw a great knitted coat for a child. May have to register so I can get the pattern.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

well I have tried every thing firefox just now and nothing all I am getting is its no longer there I have tried putting www. in and nothing again 
vera


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

do you think someone can go into it and let it open and then copy and paste the link on here for me


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Mountain Stitches said:


> The link worked for me and opened up a webpage. Clicking on links in the webpage sent me to another page with a message the website no longer exists. Using Control + Alt keys when clicking on the link, sent me directly to the defunct website message. Sounds like the website is gone. It may be the website owner forgot to pay the access fees and access is cut off until debts are settled.


No, worked perfectly for me just a moment ago. I am in Australia, it might not work in all countries, it might be a regional thing.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I too went into the site. However after clicking on a picture it went to a error, the web site is no more. Perhaps your friend has another link she uses.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

When I tried to bookmark the site. It gave me a page that said that the site no longer exists.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

vera M said:


> Hi
> I was given a link by a friend but I can not get it to work at all dont know why any idea this is the link http://knits4kids.com/


NO LONGER A VALID WEBSITE
Error

Knits4Kids no longer exists.
Ошибка

Сайт Knits4Kids был закрыт.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

its very strange isnt it


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

vera M said:


> its very strange isnt it


Very peculiar indeed. I just received an email thanking me for registering for the site. I registered to see what would happen. It seems as if it is genuine. It can be accessed using English, Russian or German. I do not understand how or why so e people are getting the message that the site does not exist.


----------



## Mountain Stitches (May 25, 2014)

vera M said:


> its very strange isnt it


Websites come and go. Looking at the front webpage of this website (Knits 4 Kids), I'm guessing the website had at minimum a hundred associated pages. That means a lot of work repairing broken links, adding new patterns, writing the HTML and other code needed for the pages. 
Admin could tell you horror stories about the amount of work involved maintaining KP. People get tired of doing the maintenance and stop paying the bandwidth fees. Bye-bye website. People forget to pay the bandwidth fees - temporary shutdown of website. Since you have been trying awhile - maybe not the latter in this case.

Adding: maybe the website got hacked. It's a problem in Russia. When the website owner saw the amount of damage, he/she may have been overwhelmed by the amount of repairs needed.

My duh: the website could be down for construction though usually the message would say that rather than no longer in existence.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Mountain Stitches said:


> Websites come and go. Looking at the front webpage of this website (Knits 4 Kids), I'm guessing the website had at minimum a hundred associated pages. That means a lot of work repairing broken links, adding new patterns, writing the HTML and other code needed for the pages.
> Admin could tell you horror stories about the amount of work involved maintaining KP. People get tired of doing the maintenance and stop paying the bandwidth fees. Bye-bye website. People forget to pay the bandwidth fees - temporary shutdown of website. Since you have been trying awhile - maybe not the latter in this case.


If this is the case how could I register a few minutes ago and receive an email thanking me for joining the site, together with an email advising me my account had been activated?


----------



## Mountain Stitches (May 25, 2014)

EveMCooke said:


> If this is the case how could I register a few minutes ago and receive an email thanking me for joining the site, together with an email advising me my account had been activated?


Hackers may have left that part of the website active to harvest emails. Guessing here based on stories I've been told. Or the website owner has kept that function going because he/she plans on bringing the website back to full capacity.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

I just found this on another forum, seems they have been having problems for a while.

Quote
Svetlana - posted on 12/28/2012


Dear friends,
Some commercially minded designers in the US and UK have joined their efforts to shut this free pattern collection down. Access to knits4kids is invitation-based at the moment. You can post a registration request to [email protected] stating that you are not a copyright defender and will not report abuse.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

As someone previously pointed out if you use the link below there are many knits4kids patterns on this lady's ravelry page, many that I saw that are free patterns

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/svetlana-m


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok I just tried again and my malware protector blocked access to site as it was known to be malicious.


I told my Malware to stop blocking site and I can now get in.

So Vera check to see if your Malware or security on your computer is blocking your access.


----------



## Mountain Stitches (May 25, 2014)

tintin63 said:


> I just found this on another forum, seems they have been having problems for a while.
> 
> Quote
> Svetlana - posted on 12/28/2012
> ...


 :thumbdown: It's just my opinion, but I will not be joining Knits 4 Kids. Designers deserve the protections and income provided by copyrights. My personal ethics are to honor the copyright restrictions.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I got in


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

I clicked on it and it was fine. Thanks for the link


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> I just found this on another forum, seems they have been having problems for a while.
> 
> Quote
> Svetlana - posted on 12/28/2012
> ...


I already knew that copyright seems to be unheard of - or at least ignored - in Eastern Europe and Asia. There are dozens of sites that freely post entire *NEW* knitting/crochet books. I can well imagine that there are publishers and authors who want her website closed down. I, for one, won't try to sign up with her ... assuming 'she' is a single entity. For all we know, there may be a whole boiler-room of folks just trying to swipe your e-mails and worm their way into your online activity. I hope my anti-virus is doing its job!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I already knew that copyright seems to be unheard of - or at least ignored - in Eastern Europe and Asia. There are dozens of sites that freely post entire *NEW* knitting/crochet books. I can well imagine that there are publishers and authors who want her website closed down. I, for one, won't try to sign up with her ... assuming 'she' is a single entity. For all we know, there may be a whole boiler-room of folks just trying to swipe your e-mails and worm their way into your online activity. I hope my anti-virus is doing its job!


I am with you on that, when you get to many that can not get on and some can. Makes me question if it should be a trusted site.


----------



## Ruth2Knit (Nov 29, 2011)

I was able to open it...don't know why you could not.... ;(


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Just found it on Ravelry and downloaded the pattern for the little coat. Wasn't a problem!!!


----------



## barbsdolls (Feb 1, 2016)

This person/persons are giving away patterns for free. That is correct, but the patterns they are giving away are copyrighted. We work very hard on our patterns. They get or buy 1, then post it on Knits4Kids for free for everyone. You can only join if you sign that you will not report their copy right infringements. If you sell patterns, this could really hurt your bottom line and is not fair to honest customers.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am with you on that, when you get to many that can not get on and some can. Makes me question if it should be a trusted site.


I agree, not worth taking a chance when there are so many other sites and patterns available.

I am also not fond of the statement below which makes me feel that they are posting patterns that have copyright on them. That is a good reason for the site to be shut down.

Dear friends,
Some commercially minded designers in the US and UK have joined their efforts to shut this free pattern collection down. Access to knits4kids is invitation-based at the moment. You can post a registration request to [email protected] stating that you are not a copyright defender and will not report abuse.


----------



## barbsdolls (Feb 1, 2016)

We have a lot of honest customers out there. It is a shame that this person has to be dishonest. To those of us that have small shops on Etsy and other craft sites, this can be really harmful. We are not large shops and do not make huge profits. For her to be giving our patterns away for free is just plain wrong.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

It opened ok for me but when I clicked on a choice it sent me to a register page. OK did that. Said I was now registered through Yahoo but when I went back it said my password was incorrect. grrr I am going to try this later. It looks like a really good site. I'm sure we can figure this out for you.


----------

